# Droopy bottom eye lids



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

My Cruisers do. vet said it wasnt anything to worry about. And they really droop when hes tired.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I notice it sometimes when Bama is really tired. If it continues or gets worse then you can ask the vet about it.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Most of the time, puppies will grow into their "droopy" bottom lids. It is just part of their uneven growth stages 

There is a condition called ectropion, where the lower lid severely droops or even rolls out. When it is severe, it can require surgery, but this is relatively rare, and I wouldn't be concerned at this age. Just make sure that if his lids droop a lot, weeds, grass seeds, etc., are not collecting in it.


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Brody's Dad said:


> Sometimes when I look at Brody's eyes, the botom lid seems a little droopy. It does not appear this way all the time, just occasionally. Brody is now 14 weeks old and is growing lie a weed.
> 
> Does any one else ever notice the "droopy" lower eye lid?


I don't notice a thing wrong at all~both are precious and perfect!!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

My Sadie had a droopy eye lid but Sadie was an older dog and it was horners sydrome.

Maggie


----------

